

Ask HN: Looking for examples of excellent job postings - jbr

I'm writing my first job posting and really want it to stand out.  Can you point me to some of your favorite listings or "/jobs" pages if they're still around?<p>There's definitely an art to writing good ones, and I'd love to see how other people approached the challenge of explaining what they're looking for and what they offer.
======
brianwillis
Ze Frank's listings got a lot of traction on HN a few weeks ago:
<http://www.zefrank.com/jobz/>

------
gyardley
Dropbox's job page seemed popular around here recently:
<http://www.dropbox.com/jobs>

------
neodude
Quora's job postings set a very high bar for applicants:
<http://www.quora.com/jobs>

